# AKC patch beagle



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a AKC 100% patch female beagle,( lemon & white).she is 4 years old and 13" class.will give for free with akc papers to a loving home as a indoor pet.304 231 7005 can send pictures by cell phone


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

beagle has a new home. thanks


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Good to hear! Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow that was quick, glad you found a her a home


----------

